# keyboard: multimedia and fn keys (Asus G1S laptop)

## shil

I have an asus g1s laptop and it doesn't recognize any of the multimedia keys or the "fn + #", meaning that i can't control the display brightness, volume nor the numpad

And it evens mimics the behaviour of WinKey with certain combinations

i've installed the latest acpi4asus (that recognizes the laptop) following an article in the gentoo-wiki on the asus g1 but nothing changed, used their event->action daemon to map the keys and dcop to control amarok and volume but that's not a solution i  enjoy. what i really want is a stable keyboard and to configure the multimedia keys inside amarok and other applications

kernel: 2.6.21-r3 (gentoo-sources)

keymaps.conf: KEYMAP="pt-latin1"

kde configuration: 

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout pt
```

xorg.conf (7.2): 

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout"  "pt"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

kde 3.5.6

i've tested ubuntu and mandriva and they both recognize the keyboard correctly so i know it can be done 

thanks

----------

## Jointy

Hi,

Best thanks for this post.

Works fine for me and the de-keyboardlayout.

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

regards

j0inty

----------

